# are these parts compatible ?



## pulse (Sep 17, 2007)

hey, i am going to build my new pc from scratch, but before i buy the parts, could you guys tell me if they are all compatible with each other?

CASE : http://www.ebuyer.com/UK/product/122779
Price : £57

CPU : http://www.ebuyer.com/UK/product/124915
Price : £76

Motherboard : http://www.ebuyer.com/UK/product/116486
Price £45 

RAM : http://www.ebuyer.com/UK/product/116260
Price : £39

Hard Drive : http://www.ebuyer.com/UK/product/131214/rb/0
Price : £38

Optical Drive : http://www.ebuyer.com/UK/product/127260
Price £17

Graphics Card : http://www.ebuyer.com/UK/product/126985
Price : £73

Operating System : http://www.ebuyer.com/UK/product/124781

Price : £51

Total Cost : £396 ( i think lol ) 

is that all i need?
do i need to buy cooling?
does the case come with fans? 
and will everything fit into that case?

my Budget is £0 - £400  

anything i should upgrade to ? or take out?
and all of the parts above compatible with each other?

thanks in advance


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you buy your case and power supply as seperate components raidmax psu's are rubbish
you need a quality 550w or better
i would prefer the corsair ram


----------



## pulse (Sep 17, 2007)

so i will need to get a different case? and buy a psu ? 

what is wrong with the one that come with that case? 

or is it not powerful enough?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

it is a low quality generic psu and low wattage for what you will be running
a quality psu on it's own will cost more than that case
http://misco.co.uk/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=253097&Sku=Q76271


----------



## pulse (Sep 17, 2007)

so i should not buy this case ... and look for another one ? and then buy a psu ..... is there quality psu's that will be enough power all the things i got .... or will i need to buy £50+ psu and about £50 + for a case ... that can fit in all the things i need?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you work out what you want if it's over budget you compromise on it until it comes in on budget
but never compromise on the psu
http://www.pricerunner.co.uk/pi/186...an-li-PC-70-Hightower-ATX-Silver-Product-Info


----------



## pulse (Sep 17, 2007)

ok, but i am not sure if i can take alot out ..... i need most of it to play crysis med + untill i have enough for a 8800GTS / GTX .... would that psu not do my for about 6month?


----------



## themisiek1 (Aug 20, 2007)

I love the computer build you chose. Great price for a amazing computer! I love it lol. I agree with the PSU suggestion though if I were you.

Great game too, Crysis. I will see you online when it comes out.

Edit: Did you chose Windows Vista so you could run DX10? If thats so I have heard a rumor that only Windows Vista Ultimate supports DX10. I don't know if its true but just something to look into. Also I just looked at the ram. It looks good but one thing I just want to point out is there is no heatsink on it. If your going to run crysis without heatspreader make sure you have a nice airflow inside the case just for better performance ingame.


----------



## pulse (Sep 17, 2007)

ok so different ram ? anything around £38 for 2 GB of ram??

:O dx 10 is vista ultimate only :O ..... i thought dx was vista only including basic + premium :S lol

so i will need : different ram .... and a different case + psu ..... (yn) hope i can find them at basically the same prices .... i will post up what i see and can you tell me if its good or not?  lol



EDIT : 

RAM : http://www.ebuyer.com/UK/product/116357
Price : £54

Case : http://www.ebuyer.com/UK/product/108007
Price : £36

PSU :http://www.ebuyer.com/UK/product/119227
Price £22


are these ok ? 

will everything fit in that case?

is the ram better quality? 

and is the psu better?


----------



## themisiek1 (Aug 20, 2007)

will the ram suggestion i had is just for faster loading. if you get that ram youll be fine but your computer will run abit hotter. also the DX10 only on vista ultimate is just a rumor i heard. iam not sure if its true but i wanted to throw it out there so you wouldnt get punched in the face later, lol. also i just want to say if your upgrading your video card wait till january because according to ATI they are releasing a new video better than the 8800Ultra. In response Nvidia is releasing the 8900 series. if this is to happen then the 8800GTX price will go down from 600 US dollars to 450 US dollars. (also iam a believer of the theory that the 8800Ultra is just a overclocked GTX). What I did with my 8800GTX was i OCed it to be faster than an Ultra.


----------



## pulse (Sep 17, 2007)

ye your right, 

i am getting a 8600 atm untill the 9 series card from nvidia come out, then i will see how much they come down in price then buy one  lol 

yes ... the Ultra is just an overclocked GTX for an extra £150 lol 


^^^^^^ i posted in the edit the things i changed .... can you look them out please


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

then go with this psu from the start if you are intending duel card you will have to go higher
http://misco.co.uk/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=253098&Sku=Q76272
heres a gaming case
http://misco.co.uk/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=265934&Sku=110409


----------



## pulse (Sep 17, 2007)

ok, what is wrong with the psu and case? 

will it not run crysis and cod 4? 

under power my graphics card or something?


----------



## themisiek1 (Aug 20, 2007)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231098

That RAM is faster and has heatsink for only about 3 or 4 pounds more. The only problem is Iam American and dont know of any British sites so I could really find it somewhere else. However the RAM I linked is made by a company I trust and use.

EDIT: I dont think there is anything wrong with your case just they recommending the Antec 900 case because it is the best out there. (Airflow inside it is amazing). Also the thermaltake armor is a great case too.


----------



## pulse (Sep 17, 2007)

ok well i could go for me building a pc or a pre built one ..... at £444 

PC i build : Case : http://www.ebuyer.com/UK/product/108007
Price : £36

PSU :http://www.ebuyer.com/UK/product/119227
Price £22

CPU : http://www.ebuyer.com/UK/product/124915
Price : £76

Motherboard : http://www.ebuyer.com/UK/product/116486
Price £45

RAM : http://www.ebuyer.com/UK/product/116260
Price : £39

Hard Drive : http://www.ebuyer.com/UK/product/131214/rb/0
Price : £38

Optical Drive : http://www.ebuyer.com/UK/product/127260
Price £17

Graphics Card : http://www.ebuyer.com/UK/product/126985
Price : £73

Operating System : http://www.ebuyer.com/UK/product/124781

Price : £51

Total Cost : £397

or

Pre Built : 

http://dinopc.com/shop/pc/viewPrd.asp?idcategory=29&idproduct=115

Price : £444

... i could save about £100 + if i build my own ... as the pre built pc does not include any operating system ^^ 

but is the pc that i will make better or worse than there pc ? ( i mean case psu .. etc ) ... or will my pc be worth saving £100 + ??


----------



## themisiek1 (Aug 20, 2007)

building your own is better. i just build my first computer about 2 weeks ago and after that iam never buying from a company again. only if i need a laptop. lol.


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

your going to need AT LEAST the Antec trio 650W that Dai posted, You just cant spend £20odd on a PSU and expect it to work. Remember, Wattage isnt everything when it coems to choosing a good PSU.

Rest looks ok, but im not too sure on that motherboard.


----------



## pulse (Sep 17, 2007)

so i should go with my build?

only thing is i don't have a clue what i am doing lol :'(

i am sure people here may help me  

or there will be instructions on the internet somewhere lol  

EDIT : i was advised to get that motherboard somewere :S ..... they said it was a good motherboard :S the only part i was advised on until i got here which i was then advised to change the case psu and ram lol 

i think someone should find me parts for my pc lol  :1angel:ray:
at less than £400 lol ray:ray:ray:

EDIT : HawMan from edinburgh  me to!!! lol!!!


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Unless you use a decent PSU (dai & hawman recommended a good one) you should not proceed with the build, the PSU you picked will fail it is only a matter of when and what parts it destroys with it.(MObo,Ram)


----------



## pulse (Sep 17, 2007)

could i spend like ... £20 on a case and £40 on the psu ?? 

btw, on my original post.... will that psu last me for 2 month? and not damage anything else? 

cause i will get more money for christmas lol


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

pulse said:


> btw, on my original post.... will that psu last me for 2 month? and not damage anything else?
> 
> cause i will get more money for christmas lol


Nobody can say, it may last 1 minute,1 week, 1 year or 10 years. It's up to you if you want to take the risk


----------



## pulse (Sep 17, 2007)

hmmm ok well i found a different motherboard 

i think it is good (yn) 

http://www.xcase.co.uk/p/328525/asus-skt-am2-m2a-mvp-sl-crossfire-2000mts.html

is that better than the one i posted first? 

and is it compatible with my other parts?

thanks in advance


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the link does not work for me


----------



## pulse (Sep 17, 2007)

*Case*
http://www.xcase.co.uk/p/290659/x-galaxy-bubble-light-gaming-case-with-400-watt-psu---4-in-1-.html
Price : £44

*Cpu*
http://www.xcase.co.uk/p/320056/amd-athlon-64-x2-5600-2mb-skt-am2-.html
Price : £86

*Ram*
http://www.xcase.co.uk/p/346564/corsair-c-twin2x2048-6400-ddr-ii-800-2gb-2-x-1gb-pair.html
Price : £62

*Hard Drive*
http://www.xcase.co.uk/p/291169/maxtor-hd-serial-320gb-udma-300-7200rpm-8mb.html
Price : £39

*GPU*
http://www.xcase.co.uk/p/369716/xfx-nvidia-pci-e-8600gt-256mb-ddr3-tv-2-xdvi-2560x1600.html
Price : £65

*OS *
http://www.ebuyer.com/UK/product/124781
Price : £51

*Mobo*
http://www.xcase.co.uk/p/328525/asus-skt-am2-m2a-mvp-sl-crossfire-2000mts.html
Price : £47

*Optical Drive *
http://www.ebuyer.com/UK/product/127260
Price : £17

Total Price : £364 

 .... have i missed something out? or is my sums wrong :S 

is this setup better than the previous one?
i heard this case was better and ram
( everything is cheaper tho :S but the same things :S ) 
is everything compatible with each other? and is this good/better than what i was going to buy originally?
( that link didn't work for me either :S not sure why )


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

You missed the PSU.

And dont post that one for £22, I wanna see the Antec trio 650W there :laugh:


----------



## pulse (Sep 17, 2007)

lol.... will the psu that comes with the case not do? :'( lol 

can you help me get a case and a psu for about £60-£70? please ..... i don't know what i am looking for :'( lol 

is everything else good? and is it all compatible?

i am not sure about the motherboard .... it says something like 5000+ ..... doesn't have anything for the 5600 .... i duno ..... it might do :S lol


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

no it will not be of any use,if you are light on in money look for a second hand case
look for people that are upgrading to the latest and selling off their m/b and cpu


----------



## pulse (Sep 17, 2007)

ok so i need to find a new mobo? psu? case?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

to run what you want you are looking at this or something similar the price is going to be about the same
http://misco.co.uk/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=253098&Sku=Q76272
so deduct that amount from your budget


----------



## pulse (Sep 17, 2007)

kk wht case n mobo would u recommend? ( mobo around £50?? )


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

That Mobo looks fine, If i was you id drop down to an AMD Athlon 4600+ Or the 5200+ ( Save abit of ££ ), And also buy the XFX 6800XT (£35 on Ebuyer) and with the cash you've saved, buy a good PSU. Then once you have more cash you can upgrade to the 8600GT etc.


----------



## pulse (Sep 17, 2007)

6800? will that be able to run crysis?

is there a big performance difference between the 5600 and the 5200?


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

The 6800XT is an old card and wont run Crysis at all, But like i said, you can upgrade when you get more cash to a better card. Alot of people forget that the PSU is just as important as the rest of the components in a computer.

There wont be alot of difference between the 5600 and the 5200. Ebackhaus on here has a 5200. You could PM Him to see how it runs and see how the performance is etc


----------



## pulse (Sep 17, 2007)

well i am not building the pc untill december the 25th  lol 

my dad or mum will give me the money and then i will get the pieces, i hope that some of the prices come down a bit, with the 9 series cards and when barcalona and .. ( cant mind the other name ) come out hopefully the processors and mobo's drop in price (yn) 

i am just posting on here to get my pc organized and see what i will need and what i should get, and make sure everything is compatible with each other, and then see the parts i need drop by (yn) 

do you think the price of the processor, mobo, gpu, will drop by much ? ( or if i wait untill the 26th and get them in the sale lol ? ) 

with the parts i have atm, it comes to £320, without the psu and case, could i get a psu and a case ( with lights lol ) for £80 or less??



EDIT : do you game much? i see you have a 4800 ..... is that good for gaming?


----------



## pulse (Sep 17, 2007)

ok i am going to chance my luck  lol

what case + psu is best? 

http://www.xcase.co.uk/p/370038/antec-midi-case-sonata-iii-500w-blackmirror-ret.html

http://www.xcase.co.uk/p/290658/x-galaxy-bubble-light-gaming-case-with-400-watt-psu.html

http://www.xcase.co.uk/p/292456/a-plus-x-clio---250mm-fan---700-watt-psu.html

i hope the psu doesn't damage anything for 2 months lol, what do you think, and what case + psu should i go for?


thanks in advance

EDIT : also, why is vista premium so cheap, then so pricey? 

look: 

http://www.ebuyer.com/UK/product/119986

http://www.ebuyer.com/UK/product/124781

will i be ok with the £51 or not? and what is the difference?

is the £51 just an upgrade? ( would i have to spend over £100 for a os? )
or will the £51 do?

thanks in advance


----------



## pulse (Sep 17, 2007)

hawman, the 6800XT *WILL* run crysis! lol

www.crysis-online.com

lol!!
CPU: Intel P4 2.8Ghz or AMD equivalent
RAM: 1GB
Video Card: 6800GT (256mb) or ATI/AMD Radeon 9800 Pro (256mb)
HDD Space: 16GB
OS: Microsoft Windows [XP and Vista I imagine]
Sound Card: DirectX 9.0c Compatible

16GB :O !! lol massive !!

and can someone answer my question above please.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://www.xcase.co.uk/p/290466/sansun-bat-case---red-black-no-psu--special-price---eol.html
http://www.xcase.co.uk/p/299477/sil...eps-12v-ati-crossfire-efficiency-80-psu-.html
the second one is cheaper because it is the student upgrade edition as long as you enrolled as a student go for it
here you can only get the key sent to a student email address at the school you are enrolled in
anyone can buy it but you cannot activate without the key
with xp you received the key with the disk,there must have been a lot of non students buying so they have tightend up on it


----------



## pulse (Sep 17, 2007)

ok, so i will need to install xp on my new system, then get my school email address ..... ( i will ask what it is 2morra lol ) ... cant mind it, 

then i buy the £51 vista premium, and then send them an e-mail with my school e-mail .... then they will send me a key yes? no? maybe? lol


----------



## themisiek1 (Aug 20, 2007)

Hey just to come out and say something about the Nvidia 9 series video cards. I personally highly doubt that the video card is going to come out this January. Reason being is because first it was supposed to be released before the end of August 2007 and once we hit July they said WAIT NVM its coming out end of September beginning of October. Next we hit August and they said November. Now we hit September and they are saying January, so my guess is that I have absolutly no clue when the 8900s are coming out but I do think that it is possible it might be released before January BUT I also think there is a good chance it will be released somewhere around June/Julyish...

BTW did you download the Crysis Beta? I have it!!!!!! Its AMAZING. IT IS BEAUTIFUL! I got it just last night.

fileplanet.com

But you have to pay 15 dollars.


----------



## pulse (Sep 17, 2007)

lol!!!

nope my computer can't even play cod uo atm :'( !!!

it laggs :S it used to run fine lol 


my computer atm specs are sooo bad lol ...... they stopped releashing drivers for it about 5 year ago lol ! .... nvidia 4800SE ( pro gpu lol ) 

duno wht my cpu is lol 

someone answer my question below please


----------



## pulse (Sep 17, 2007)

cant find edit button..... i meant above *** lol


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

it's a personal school/colledge/uni email addy not the schools email check on the ms site in the uk as to the conditions of sale for the student version


----------



## pulse (Sep 17, 2007)

ms?? 

so i will be able to get the £51 vista? if i use my own personal schools email?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

ms=microsoft
they have different guidelines in each country you will have to check yours locally
if you go onto their site you will find the information on there
your school email is not your email it is theirs it would appear that you don't have one
here you have to have one because although you attend lectures your actual work is done at home and submitted over the internet for marking


----------



## pulse (Sep 17, 2007)

so i won't be able to get the £53 vista? 
someone else said it was something to do with a motherboard, if i buy that vista i can only use it on one motherboard lol


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the student ed. here as far as i know are classed as retail not oem
do your checking before buying or you may just waste your 53 pounds,no good buying it and finding you cannot get the key


----------

